# Eventos meteorológicos desencadeadores de instabilidade hidro-geomorfológica (Açores)



## RMarques (25 Nov 2009 às 01:58)

Inicio este novo tópico focando o concelho da Povoação (Ilha de São Miguel).

No dia 6 de Março de 2005, ocorreram dezenas de movimentos de vertente, por todo o Concelho da Povoação, desencadeados por períodos de chuva torrencial (147,6 mm/dia).







A maioria dos movimentos de vertente identificados correspondeu a deslizamentos translacionais superficiais, que durante o seu trajecto evoluíram para escoadas detríticas, as quais não excederam, na generalidade, a profundidade atingida pelas raízes das árvores de maior porte. O material solicitado apresentava um elevado conteúdo de água devido ao facto de estarem intimamente relacionadas com períodos de precipitação muito intensa. Tal facto reflecte-se na baixa viscosidade e na alta velocidade evidenciada durante a sua progressão da maioria das escoadas caracterizadas. É de salientar que alguns destes eventos foram canalizados pela topografia existente, através de pequenos cursos de água. 

Os taludes que ladeiam a estrada de acesso à Ribeira Quente bem como alguns dos que ladeiam a estrada Furnas-Povoação, uma vez mais, à semelhança do ocorrido noutras ocasiões, demonstraram evidências de instabilidade geomorfológica durante um período de chuva intensa. Dos vários movimentos de vertentes ocorridos neste sector, salientam-se dois casos em que a estrada ficou temporariamente interrompida.

De entre todos os movimentos identificados, aquele que se revelou mais crítico deu-se num dos cruzamentos da Estrada Regional com um dos afluentes da Ribeira do Agrião. Neste local, entre as 15:30h e as 16:00h horas, uma escoada detrítica arrastou uma viatura ligeira na qual seguiam 3 pessoas, tendo todas elas perecido.

Durante a análise de campo (terrestre e aérea) deste local foi possível constatar que, embora tenha existido um pico de precipitação entre as 15:00h e as 16:00h, o comprimento deste afluente da Ribeira do Agrião não justifica, por si só, a magnitude do ocorrido. Deste modo, aliado ao facto de não se terem encontrado cicatrizes com uma expressão que justificasse o tão grande volume de sedimento, que se observou, considera-se que a principal causa do sucedido foi a existência de uma represa a montante do cruzamento com a estrada, anterior ao sucedido, formada não só pelo acumular de vegetação caída para o seio da linha de água mas também pelo armazenamento de troncos de árvores no seu interior ao longo dos anos. A pouca quantidade de folhagem verde englobada no depósito, associada aos factores supra mencionados, corrobora a hipótese da formação de uma represa maioritariamente constituída por materiais anteriormente alojados no leito da linha de água. Com o evoluir da situação, ao exceder o seu limite de carga, a represa cedeu aumentando muito o poder destruidor da escoada detrítica que se formou e o material foi canalizado pelo pequeno vale sob a forma de uma escoada detrítica com grande poder destrutivo. O fluxo do material ao cruzar a estrada, segundo testemunhas oculares, projectou a viatura arrastando-a ao longo do curso de água.





















Referências bibliográficas sobre este episódio de instabilidade geomorfológica:
MARQUES, R., AMARAL, P. (2005) - Considerações sobre os movimentos de vertente ocorridos a 6 de Março de 2005 no concelho da Povoação (Ilha de São Miguel). Documento Técnico-Científico do Centro de Vulcanologia, 10/CVARG/05.


----------



## RMarques (26 Nov 2009 às 02:16)

*"A cheia da Povoação" de 2 de Novembro 1896*

Tal como já foi discutido neste site a 31 de Outubro de 1997 um episódio de precipitação muito intensa (220mm/24h) desencadeou centenas de movimentos de vertente, tendo perecido 29 pessoas na freguesia da Ribeira Quente (Concelho da Povoação). No entanto a "pequena história" deste concelho, que começou a ser povoado em 1444, está repleta de catástrofes de igual dimensão e algumas até bem maiores.

Neste post proponho-vos a leitura de algumas passagens referentes ao episódio de precipitação intensa de 2 de Novembro de 1896, o qual desencadeou uma cheia rápida na bacia hidrográfica da Povoação e numerosos movimentos de vertente, tendo provocado a morte de 18 pessoas (13 na Povoação e 5 na Rib. Quente).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

O filho de Deus
Catastrophe

“Pelos telegramas recebidos da ilha de São Miguel sabe-se que uma horrível inundação causou enormes prejuizos em uma parte importante d’aquella ilha, a Villa da Povoação, havendo sobretudo 13 vitimas a lamentar.
Foram destruídas completamente 44 casas e inutilisadas um terço das restantes.
“Ficaram destruídas a recebedoria da comarca, os cartorios e a botica.
Os estabelecimentos commerciaes estão atulhados, assim como as casas, até á ultura d’um primeiro andar.
Os moinhos foram levados pela inundação.
Terrenos de cultura, quintaes e estradas completamente arrazadas.
N’alguns pontos os sulcos attingem á profundidade de 10 metros.
No centro da villa formou-se um enorme pantano. As communicações tornam-se quasi impossiveis.
E’ absoluta a falta de mantimentos e roupas.
No cemiterio os cadaveres ficaram inteiramente a descoberto.
Na Ribeira Quente os estragos não foram menores.
O mar vae arrojando á costa muitos cadaveres e destroços.

Referência: O Telegrafo,
5 de Novembro de 1896

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

“ O enorme cataclismo surpreendeu a Vila da Povoação e o lugar da Ribeira Quente no dia 2 do corrente mês. É o segundo que aquela vila sofre. O de agora foi resultante de uma bomba de água que rebentou sobre a falda do sul das montanhas circunjacentes às duas povoações e das continuadas chuvas torrenciais que caíram desde as 10 horas da manhã até às 3 da madrugada.
As ribeiras extraordinariamente entumecidas, transbordaram, formaram medonhas cachoeiras e precipitaram-se das alturas sobre o povoado, lambendo os terrenos como línguas vorazes levando ante si árvores, gado, as pessoas, as que não puderam fugir a tempo, derrubando pelos alicerces pequenas casas, edifícios grandes e as próprias pontes de pedra, sólidas obras de arte.
É terrível a catástrofe que sepultou no luto, na miséria e na dor uma das nossas mais belas regiões. (…) As vitimas são treze na Povoação e cinco na Ribeira Quente.
Para ver a intensidade das chuvas basta dizer que uma mata de 12 alqueires ficou sem uma única árvore. Para se calcular do imenso destroço, basta dizer que até à praia do languim, a 30 milhas o mar arrojou animais mortos, pinheiros com raízes, abóboras, inhames, etc.. Ao porto da Calheta veio dar uma criança. Na Povoação o povo refugiou-se na igreja onde passou duas noites. Da torre viam no cimo das casas almas aflitas a pedir misericórdia e sem puderem receber auxilio lá eram levadas pelas enxurradas.”

Referência: Açoriano Oriental,
2de Novembro de 1896

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 de Novembro de 1896
A “cheia” da Povoação

(…)
“… Já 25 annos se sumiram na voragem do tempo, depois que esta Vila foi assaltada e quasi inteiramente arrasada por um cataclysmo, a que o povo, na sua linguagem sugestiva, ficou chamando – a cheia!
Rememorando aquela medonha e pavorosa catastrofe, os meus olhos como que vêem, ainda espavoridos pelo horror da visão, a torrente impetuosa, levando para o mar tudo o que a força bruta das aguas indomaveis arrastava n’uma amálgama terrifica: arvores enormes, terra, penedos formidáveis, animaes, destroços de quarenta e duas casas, e homens e mulheres que passavam, levados por uma morte horrivel, ante os olhos pávidos de quantos, n’uma absoluta e torturante impossibilidade de socorro; tiveram a desventura de presenciar um tal espectaculo! Horribile viseu! 
Recordo com lancinante dor, essa cheia, cujo fragor ainda oiço, e cujo ímpeto em poucos minutos transformou em fragas sítios lindos (…).

Referência: Correio dos Açores,
1 de Novembro de 1921

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cartas:


----------

